# My rolling workbench



## mikeinkaty (Dec 15, 2012)

I have this enclosed workbench which has a 4'x8' top that I used to have woodworking tools on. Cleaned it off yesterday as I no longer do any appreciable amount of woodwork. It has a 4" duct in the center of the top that hooked to my 2hp dust collector. The DC set outside and was connected to the workbench with 4" flex hose and blast gates.

I got a small Brute brand (heavy wall) plastic garbage can at HD and cut a 12" wide by 18" tall hole in the side and screwed it upside down to the top of the workbench. I then connected a 4" flex pipe from the garbage can to the dust collector outlet on the top of the bench. Outside I removed my DC and put a 300 cfm blower at the end of the hose. I have a remote control for turning the fan on and off.

I turned on the fan and made a lot of smoke under the garbage can and the fan sucked all the smoke out with none escaping! I have a 12 x 18 piece of plexiglass as the door to my new fume hood. I have a small electric hotplate for heating needs.

Slowly acquiring all necessary hardware. Made an adjustable height funnel stand and a wooden handle crucible holder. Most of the glassware I ordered has come in. The 'pouring' station will be a 15"x15" layer of bricks covered with a 3/8" thick piece of asbestos and on one end of the workbench and close to my acetylene/oxygen bottles . The other end of the workbench will have a large plastic container with short sides to contain all materials when mixing up all chemical concoctions. I can easily slide the hotplate under the fumehood when adding the 'hot' stuff.

This workbench can easily be rolled outside the shop on nice days and i still will be able to use the fume hood. One nice thing about it is I can walk around all 4 sides. It also has a rotating flourscent light on top.

Edit - the blower outside is a small squirrel cage, low speed, with a TEFC motor and the cage is grounded.

Mike


----------



## Smack (Dec 15, 2012)

All the Dust Collectors I've seen are metal constructed. Not good for fume hood. At the very least you would want to take it apart and have it all epoxy coated.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 15, 2012)

Smack said:


> All the Dust Collectors I've seen are metal constructed. Not good for fume hood. At the very least you would want to take it apart and have it all epoxy coated.



No, I am not using the old DC that I used for woodworking. I disconnected it and am using another blower. See my edit at the end of my 1st msg.


----------



## Geo (Dec 15, 2012)

use the venturi effect and move the blower out of the exhaust altogether. from my own observations, it works better at the end of the exhaust rather that in the middle.or in other words, it creates more vacuum.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 15, 2012)

Might need to check the door against acid fumes, 

link for example of info to look for,

http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plastics_Library/Chemical-Resistance-of-Plexiglass-Acrylic

EDIT for

Good Idea on being movable and able to adapt to the task at hand,


----------

